# How much for this PC?



## kya92 (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a custom built computer I made a good few years ago. It is a 32 bit machine and I enclose below the specifications for this item. 

I have been thinking of selling it and building another machine from scratch; in your opinion, how much do you think this product would sell for today, given the hardware below?

*HDD* - Samsung HD103SJ 1TB F3 EcoGreen SATA 7200rpm 16MB 3.5 Inch Internal Hard Drive

*DVD R/W* - Samsung SH-S223C

*Processor (CPU)* - Intel Pentium Dual Core E5400 2.70 GHz

*Motherboard* - Gigabyte G31M-ES2L

*Ethernet* - Atheros AR8131 Gigabit Ethernet Controller

*Video Card* - ATI Radeon HD 4350

*RAM* - 4GB DDR2

Thank you for the help/advice, I hope I posted this in the appropriate section, forgive me if not. :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

$250.00 U.S.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

120 quid if your lucky.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Its about 50% less of whatever you paid for it.


----------



## jimlowe7 (Aug 29, 2007)

What kind of monitor/OS/etc would be included if you sell it?




kya92 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have a custom built computer I made a good few years ago. It is a 32 bit machine and I enclose below the specifications for this item.
> 
> ...


----------



## charliehc (Feb 1, 2006)

You will do well to sell it as it at all. You might be able to sell the parts on Craigslist or on E-bay. Your problem is that there are a ton on them available. Your next best bet is to try to sell it at a local computer club. Last resort, donate it to some needy person and take a tax write off. Good luck.


----------



## toadbrooks (Apr 5, 2008)

I think if you can get Corday or Greenbrucelee to part with the amounts they suggested, you should take the money and RUN before they wake up.

I recently helped a friend get a refurb that equalled or exceeded yours in every detail for $179, and that included a brand new 1TB hard drive, a brand new DVD writer, and a copy of Win7 Pro.

Personally, I will NEVER buy a used hard or optical drive, and am suspicious of used equipment in general. I always figure I'm buying someone else's problems. 

Worth? Less than $100, in my opinion. As someone else said, do someone a favor and donate it to a poor person.


----------



## jimlowe7 (Aug 29, 2007)

Yeah, I recently tried to donate (she gave me $20) an older desktop that still ran great to a lady in our area whose elderly dad (living in her home) needed something to use to keep from zoning out on TV all day. He grew up playing card games (i.e. hearts, solitaire, etc.) and enjoyed doing it on her laptop but she took hers to work and used it at home too much for him to get much time doing that. My old XP Pro system also gave her a "backup" for when hers had problems (with USB WIFI). As a semi-retired Minister, I run across folks all the time with basic pc needs that are not worth spending hundreds of dollars to satisfy so I try to help where older tech is enough when I can.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Donating to somebody who needs it is quite nice of you. Well done!


----------

